# looking for somthing, cant seem to find it.. how to make a standing body out of pvc



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's one also using chicken wire: http://www.dreadnight.com/chickenwiredummy.html

Another showing how to make a scarecrow too: http://demonware.horrorseek.com/scarecrow.html

A good one: http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/Myarmature.asp

Hope that helps


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

thankl you thank you thank you


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 10, 2011)

thankl you thank you thank you


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

If you can't find it with the forum search, try using Google like this:

site:halloweenforum.com pvc body


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Xane said:


> If you can't find it with the forum search, try using Google like this:
> 
> site:halloweenforum.com pvc body


I might have to try that. Sometimes the search feature is kind of tempermental.


----------



## Zombiegirl1 (Oct 22, 2007)

I just got some pvc pipe. Measure ur arms, legs, torso, neck. Doesnt have to be exact. Then mark on pvc pipe & cut out. Then get ur connectors to connect them together. You will need elbow connectors/t connectors/str8 connectors. I also got some that I could use to bend the arms at the elbow. You can stuff them w/a trash bag/newpaper. Best part is they break apart for easy storage, you just change the costume. You can get a pipe/stick to have them stand up, or prop against a wall.


----------



## jbaum (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's a site that will give you the dimensions of each "bone" for a given height. http://zombietronix.com/calculator_biped.php
When I made my PVC body I drilled holes through the joints and put a finish nail (#6) in there to hold it together instead of glue for the arms and legs. That way I could take it apart for storage. Rebar through the legs and it will stand on its own.


----------



## R4ZORx (Nov 21, 2009)

it's funny cause the thread right above this one was about this exact subject and has the answers! http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/111244-life-size-prop-pvc-frame.html


----------



## Zombiegirl1 (Oct 22, 2007)

I didnt use any screws/nails. I just put the pvc tubes together w/the connectors so I could take them apart easily. Walllla! Instant prop. Although it looks better if you fill out the arms/stomach w/something so the prop isnt so 2 dimentional. I used plastic bags to stuff it. I also dont really care about exact meas. I put the pvc pipe up to my arm & marked it w/marker. same w/leg, hips, shoulders, then cut. It worked fine.


----------

